# Ever see the stomach contents of a lionfish?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is one pic.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn. It had a sharpie in its' stomach??


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Any baby groupers or snappers?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Damn. It had a sharpie in its' stomach??


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of baby Mingos


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Not good at all.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Not even a little bit!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats amazing! Those little Basterds are going to wipe out the gulf.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I noticed the copyright on the bottom...did you take this pic? Are you sure it's from around here?

Just playing devils advocate sorry it's what I do best lol


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dang. Think they would bite a small hook on my coops baited with a small bait like these?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what else do you think it's gonna eat....seaweed? jk. of course.... big fish eats little fish come on!...somebody post that grouper vid gulping 'that' real king of the sea 'the LION fish' so i can get some satisfaction.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Fishermon said:


> what else do you think it's gonna eat....seaweed? jk. of course.... big fish eats little fish come on!...somebody post that grouper vid gulping 'that' real king of the sea 'the LION fish' so i can get some satisfaction.:thumbsup:


I really appreciate your comments on this subject however it was not directed to you it was directed to the original poster. I was trying to get an intelligent answer to my question. The divers cannot solve this problem alone. I was considering that as anglers we could possibly target these fish when other seasons are closed due to regulations and was requesting information from someone who is very familiar with the problem and has posted many many times on the forum concerning Lionfish. But again thanks for all your help. I am sure many people on the forum will benifit from them.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

twodown...sr. to be honest I dind't even red your post, somehow i missed it ...I was just replying in general mainly to the original pic...lol....so...

I am aware of the lion fish impact in our area and sure appreciate all the posts related to the subject. I'm informed thanks to this forum and I wish i can do my part for the best.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

pretty cool


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

No problem. I'm retired "early" BTW and just like to fish. Heck I've thrown back 40 specs in the last week after catching them from my dock. If I can get out I will go. If I think it would be really great if we could figure out how to catch these guy's on a hook. Just think about it 2 snapper 2 trigger and 500 Lionfish during the spring and summer...with someone else to clean them hopefully. Again I was just looking for info and how to help. Wackemstackem "spelling" and other divers have really shown what a problem they are. Sorta be like catching crappie or bluegill I assume. My coops are producing nothing and now I know why. Can't pick them up on my bottom machine.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that guy must have been hungry!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

lol...thank you very much...

after seeing all this lion fish saga..the vid gives me some kind of relieve. :thumbsup: good post .


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Theres videos of goliath groupers,groupers an eels even lobsters eating lion fish on youtube if you look.






heres another cool video dont know how they trained the grouper to stay next to them though haha.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Video is cool as heck BTW. Just saw it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a group of folks that are organize about Lion Fish.

http://www.lionfishhunters.org/Management.html

http://www.lionfishhunters.org/Management.html


----------



## shannonmorrall (3 mo ago)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Here is one pic.


 Hi there, I'm a film student working on a short documentary film about the lionfish - I was wondering if I could have permission to use this photo in my film? I would be happy to credit you - please let me know what you think - [email protected]


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

shannonmorrall said:


> Hi there, I'm a film student working on a short documentary film about the lionfish - I was wondering if I could have permission to use this photo in my film? I would be happy to credit you - please let me know what you think - [email protected]


The gentleman that started this thread is no longer with us if Im not mistaken
...I can't speak for him but I'd think he wouldn't mind
He was an advocate of eradicating lionfish


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> The gentleman that started this thread is no longer with us if Im not mistaken
> ...I can't speak for him but I'd think he wouldn't mind
> He was an advocate of eradicating lionfish


yep,
you can go to his profile and find that his last post was in 2016.
hey, shannon, if you can, you might want to start another thread. it will pop up in the " new posts,,,popular".
jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That pic came from this link.








The Truth About Invasive Lionfish


Facts about invasive lionfish in the Caribbean and Atlantic: Learn about their habits, why they are bad and dangerous, and even a few tasty ways to kill them.




www.scubadiving.com


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, those suckers have quite the appetite!


----------

